# Camera Fog



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

I noticed my camera has fog behind the glass.  I know i have to get it repaired but any tips in the meantime i can use to get rid of the fog or condensation?
Thanks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What brand?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

eliorene2000 said:


> Hello guys, I Brooke my video camera head but I can't find a repair shop that fix this brand southwestequipmen here I put a photo.
> Please guys let me knows where I can fixed my camera


Trash it. Southwest Equipment is a disposable unit.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> What brand?


Its made by sewer eye in north dakota.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr Plumber said:


> Its made by sewer eye in north dakota.


SOunds like the seal behind the lens has failed. It can only be corrected by being disassembled, dried out, and resealed.

I asked the brand because this can be done on your own if it is a Vu-Rite. Otherwise it will probably have to go to the manufacturer.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Never had fog issues with my seesnake. It always amazes me when a manufacturer touts that there camera is field serviceable. To me that means it breaks a lot and you need to be able to fix it yourself.


----------

